# Sigurd is so good!



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I just have to post a little brag about Sigurd. Yesterday we spent the day at my SO's Mother's house. Sigurd is welcome there, so he always goes with us. My boyfriend has 2 young sisters (5 and 9) and two young cousins (6 and 9) who were there too. They go nuts over Sigurd (they have no dogs of their own so they just love it when he's around). 

I am just so amazed how much Sigurd puts up with, he had so much fun! 4 little girls screaming their heads off, laughing, rolling on the floor doesn't bother him one bit. They ran all over the yard, the house with him. They even dressed him up. They put a blanket on his back and tucked it in his collar like a cape, he ran all over the place! They did some training and he took the treats gently from their hands. He even went into my boyfriends sisters bedroom and cuddled on the bed with her (the 9 year old). It was so nice to see. The younger girls kept throwing dog toys at him and screaming/laughing and he didn't care, he was just happy. The kids even rolled on him, scratched him all over, poked his face, grabbed his ears... He loved to give them kisses. 

I think this shows that he is a true ambassador to the breed  He's loyal, gentle, and fun.

I want to have children of my own one day, and I think this proves that he can totally handle crazy children (believe me, these kids are WILD). :wild:

 And on another note, we are starting an obedience class tonight to hopefully earn us CGC!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

What a great pup!!! do you have any pics of Sigurd all dressed up?


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Miss Molly May said:


> What a great pup!!! do you have any pics of Sigurd all dressed up?


Unfortunately not.  I forgot my camera at home!


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Sounds like a fabulous time was had by all. Sigurd sounds like an amazing guy.

Reminds me of our other shep Klaus. The three girls (age 4-6) from a couple doors down would often come over and ask if Klaus could come out and play with them.


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

Great job Sigurd! What, no pictures of the caped crusader? Sounds like he had as much fun as the kids did. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

That sounds so sweet. Hope that you both have a good time at obedience class


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Bama4us said:


> Great job Sigurd! What, no pictures of the caped crusader? Sounds like he had as much fun as the kids did. Thanks for sharing!


I know, it really bummed me out when we were over half way there (2 hour drive) and realised I had forgot my camera on the kitchen counter!! It seems as if when picture worthy things happen, I never have a camera... but when I have my camera, nothing happens! LOL


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Sigurd's Mom said:


> I know, it really bummed me out when we were over half way there (2 hour drive) and realised I had forgot my camera on the kitchen counter!!


Don't all cell phones have cameras these days? I know the pic quality isn't as good, but it's better than nothing. Actually, my phone shoots five mp but the first digital camera I bought and still use when the hubby takes the other out of town only shoots 2.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Trina said:


> Don't all cell phones have cameras these days? I know the pic quality isn't as good, but it's better than nothing. Actually, my phone shoots five mp but the first digital camera I bought and still use when the hubby takes the other out of town only shoots 2.



:blush:I don't have a cellphone. I never have, and just lately I've been thinking it may be a good thing to own!


----------



## lylas mummy (May 21, 2010)

*my dog lyla puts up with alot too she gets dragged about by our kiddies but all she does is lick them, shes soo soft hearted.lol*


----------

